# Hasbean pre ground espresso.



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Got my usual order from the marvelous Hasbean. Service and flavour excellent once again.

This time though I decided to get a bag of espresso pre ground. I decided to do this for 2 reasons, one my grinder is currently out of action. And two I just wanted to compare what a industrial grind would be like compared to my Baratza Preciso.

I assumed that having Steve and his team grind my beans that would be one factor I wouldnt have to worry about, concentrating only on tamp pressure (just for the record my current tamper doesnt quite make it to the edge of the basket, its diameter is slightly smaller than the diameter of the basket).

Anyway to cut a long one short no matter how much pressure on the tamp I use the espresso seems to run fast.

Any clues on why this would be?

Jon

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> Got my usual order from the marvelous Hasbean. Service and flavour excellent once again.
> 
> This time though I decided to get a bag of espresso pre ground. I decided to do this for 2 reasons, one my grinder is currently out of action. And two I just wanted to compare what a industrial grind would be like compared to my Baratza Preciso.
> 
> ...


The problem is they're not grinding for your machine specifically. Doesn't mater if they have grinders costing thousands, if they don't have your machine sat beside it they can't dial it in. I would suspect they have to go a bit coarser than ideal so that some coffee comes from anyone's machine!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There is no way round it. You've got to grind your own for espresso


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers Neil

So your suggesting that a courser grind will prevent my espresso for running fast?

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No I think e is saying that the has bean grind is too coarse.

Finer= slower pour


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, the grind is too coarse. Could you up the dose a bit?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There's no way a perfect match can be obtained with pre-ground from any supplier.

All roasters will grind in a ballpark of tolerances for a pre-determined extraction method.

Espresso to grind will vary between roasters

Try updosing and tamping harder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> There's no way a perfect match can be obtained with pre-ground from any supplier.
> 
> All roasters will grind in a ballpark of tolerances for a pre-determined extraction method.
> 
> ...


Plus one to Glenn above. We all have grinders of varying amounts of money ,because you need to be able to adjust the grind for you machine ,there isn't a set espresso grind to suit all.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As others have said without being able to control your grind, the only option is to up the dose or tamping harder.

If this fails it might be worth trying nutating as this may slow it down more.

Ultimately you really need a grinder. Best value for an entry level one is picking up a used one for about £80 from the forum. If you have a bigger budget then this opens up much more options.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> As others have said without being able to control your grind, the only option is to up the dose or tamping harder.
> 
> If this fails it might be worth trying nutating as this may slow it down more.
> 
> Ultimately you really need a grinder. Best value for an entry level one is picking up a used one for about £80 from the forum. If you have a bigger budget then this opens up much more options.


OP said he has a precio already.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> OP said he has a precio already.


Sorry missed that bit.....doh!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry missed that bit.....doh!


Nah, I think sometimes the forum just goes into auto reply mode about certain topics.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Guilty....I'd just wrongly assumed that if OP was using pre ground they wouldn't have a grinder. That will learn me


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I understand now.

Their grinders have to cater for the masses rater than the specialist home espresso machines?

Im actually waiting on a re furbed SJ from Dave, cant wait for that.

Cheers guys.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> I think I understand now.
> 
> Their grinders have to cater for the masses rater than the specialist home espresso machines?
> 
> ...


Hi, not really. They have good grinders , but there isn't a grinder that has one setting for all machines all beans and doses to hit a perfect extraction. Same bean will need the grind changing on it as it ages , even if espresso is pulled in same machine with same dose and same tamp.

So. Not the quality of their grinder just they don't know they variables you are using to dose , tamp, or machine you are using . All of these effect the grind needed. The SJ will do you proud tho .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It might be worth buying a big bag of beans for the first go with it. 500g or 1kg to get dialled in. Most roasters tend to work out quite cost effective in these quantities compared to 250g bags with postage.

Rave do a great buy on these, you can also buy through amazon. Can't say enough good things about Raves beans of late.


----------

